# German anyone?



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone had a child that wanted to take German (or any other non-French/Spanish language)? What did you use (home school)? I've seen reviews for Rosetta Stone and Power Glide saying they not all that good, especially for the cost. Since I don't speak German, although I'd love to learn along with him, I need something that can check his speech.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know if you have skype, but it's another way to learn a foreign language. DD and I are learning scottish gaelic at the moment. It's great because we learn to pronounce properly and get to actually talk to someone in the language. It's one thing to learn to speak a language, but almost another to learn to hear another language. At least for me.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My oldest took a live class online through CurrClick. Here is a link to Mr. G's classes, if you look down the page you will see that he has several German courses available. Thankfully they started offering a payment plan, and if I remember correctly it's 3 payments. My son would definitely recommend his classes. 

HTH

ETA: There is a free prerecorded class available that I think covers colors and such. We tried it before we committed to a full semester.


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not sure where you are in NE Ohio - but I know an instructor here German Language School Cleveland

They're pretty reasonably priced and it sounds like fun for the kids. I think we're going to try to sign up next year.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My 2nd took Japanese, and used Pimsleur, but we also have friends from Japan that spoke Japanese with him. My father also knew a little Japanese as he was there during the Korean War. Oldest son also took Japanese in college, but took spanish in High school.

My 3rd wants to take Italian, so we will probably go with Pimsleur again. He said he thinks there is a place where he can talk online with people in Italian, as we don't know anyone anymore that speaks it. My grandmother and most of my great aunts spoke Italian even though they were born in the US, my great grandparents made them learn both languages.

Dawn


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

eruehr said:


> I'm not sure where you are in NE Ohio - but I know an instructor here German Language School Cleveland
> 
> They're pretty reasonably priced and it sounds like fun for the kids. I think we're going to try to sign up next year.


I "know" of them....but that's over an hour and a half away so not an option for us. I don't know that they offer "enough" class to be counted as two credit of high school, but I didn't look into it since it wasn't an option.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Another recommendation for Mr. G from here. Oldest enjoys his German classes. Well worth the tuition. The text is cheap on Amazon too.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

we have pimsleur, but another place to check is your local library. a library near us has a mango lanuage link with 36 languages that you can at least get started on. my son has become interested in russian, german, italian, spanish, and tagalog believe it or not. my dad is in a nursing home/rehab facility and a nurse from the philippines lit up when my son said good morning in tagalog to her. if the library has any language cds or tapes available they should be free for a week at a time if you have a card. might be worth checking out.


keith


----------



## AndSoMuchmore (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you checked out any of the open source versions of Rosetta Stone? They're popping up as the computer guys get annoyed with being paid pennies to rob consumers. I can't verify the quality of the content personally as I've not been through it but "Open Culture" seems promising. I know that Open MIT and Open Yale and the Khan Academy have been amazing.


----------

